# Stone chip correction has left pimples!!!



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Filled in some stone chips using the normal 
clean with IPA
toothpick fill method
left to dry for about a week
3000 wetsanded and polished. 

Although the chips are well disguised, the surrounding paint is slightly raised around the edges of where the chip was, so it looks like a pimple. Its definately not the excess paint on the chip. Its seems alot more visible on larger chips. 

What have i done wrong and can it be corrected without going to a bodyshop?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like you still need to flat back any excess clear that's got onto the original paint ...? (Photos would help.)


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

its very difficult to take pictures as its only slightly visible and at weid angles, but nontheless visible. 
Would sanding it further help flatten?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

From what you're describing I think it sounds like while adding paint or clear to the chip you've gone over and onto the original finish leaving a high ridge around edge (and making the middle appear low). 
The only way to remove the high edge is by flattening it down level to the original finish ... but be careful and take your time :thumb:


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

It actually looks like the surrounding paint has lifted around the edges. Is this even possible?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It shouldn't be possible - not if you're repairing original paintwork. 
If however you're correcting chips on a repaired panel then anything's possible. It will then depend on what kind of products the repairer used. Whilst no paint/lacquer products react with original paint/lacquer - some paint/lacquer will react with some products used in repair work.

Try and get some pics.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be highly surprised if its been worked on previously. The bonet was covered in chips and road rash. Will try getting some Picts but a bit with the constant rain.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

creative1 said:


> The bonet was covered in chips and road rash.


What car are we talking about? How old? Is it high mileage?
Most original lacquers are to an extent pretty resistant to chips, but some lacquers used on resprays are more prone to chipping than others. 
I know one persons 'covered in chips' is another persons 'it's got a couple nicks' but if your car is of a reasonable age, of low or average mileage (and assuming it hasn't been used for rally cross) then if it is in fact 'covered in chips and road rash' it's even more leading me to think that it has at sometime been resprayed and what you were previously described as 'paint lifting' is a reaction.

The best sprayshop in the world could turn out a fantastic job with a great finish, but if they finished it with a lacquer that's prone to chipping then it's going to happen, and it could be you've repaired these chips and got a reaction.

I'm intrigued by this now. I hope your photos prove my theories wrong - 'cos you'd have to be very unlucky to have a resprayed car finished in a lacquer that was prone to chipping that reacted when you tried to repair them ... it's such a long shot I've got to be wrong!


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Its a E90, 5 years old. Im not convincd the bonnets been sprayed as marks, swirls, colour, etc looks all inline with the rest of the car. Upon further inspection, the pimple affect only seems to be on some chips. I have tried taking pictures buts its impossible - given the angle. You can however, feel when you rub your finger over it.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't know what else to say ...

Shame nobody else has had any imput :tumbleweed:

Take it to someone in the paint business or a pro detailer ... let them have a look - and please report back :thumb:


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

SO i had another go at flattening and although you cant really feel it with your finger much any more, the damn pimple affect is still there - albeit at a very acute angel. 
I took it into BMW earlier who were also of the opinion it hadnt be resprayed (not sure i would always trust what they say). 

Could dust, water, etc have got into the edges before i filled the chips in which has caused the edges to raise?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I would have thought you would have noticed loose or lifted edges as you worked on them before you filled them.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

squiggs said:


> I would have thought you would have noticed loose or lifted edges as you worked on them before you filled them.


True. I was just making wild guesses.


----------

